# Good road route from Denver to Boulder, CO??



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone here have a good route from Denver to Boulder? Looking to not go through Golden and then ride 93 the whole way as I don't trust that road too much.

I want to use it as a training ride and not some afternoon jaunt.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

There really isn't one on the west side of town that I consider truly "safe" the whole way. I've been road riding in the Denver/Boulder area for over 20 years and can't believe they've never added a decent shoulder to either 93 or Indiana despite several re-pavings of both. About the best way I know of is something like Indiana to 86th to Alkire to W 100th to Simms (steep hill, no shoulder, but relatively little traffic) to CO 128 then either go west to McCaslin and the several options after that (Marshall Rd, or all the way to S Boulder Rd), or go east on CO128 to 96th or 112th if you want to access the plains east of Boulder.

The best answer IMHO however is for us to lobby heavily for a decent-width shoulder on 93 or Indiana.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You should do a search in this forum and on the mtbr Front Range forum. this question is asked quite frequently.


----------



## ridenicebike (Mar 13, 2011)

What part of town are you in. I have a pretty decent route from my shop on South Broadway to home in Broomfield. Easy to get to boulder from there. PM me or call me at Nice Bike and we can arrange a ride.


----------

